# Can you mud over wood?



## jogr

I've seen plywood/wallboard joints successfully taped and mudded. Regular lumber (2x or 1x) might still shrink a little and crack the mud after a while but who knows I've never tried it. 

What is beading? I take it you aren't doing jambs and casing?


----------



## bigcaat

jogr said:


> I've seen plywood/wallboard joints successfully taped and mudded. Regular lumber (2x or 1x) might still shrink a little and crack the mud after a while but who knows I've never tried it.
> 
> What is beading? I take it you aren't doing jambs and casing?


Thanks. We will give it a try. It can't be any worse than the pitiful job that most of the workers have done in this house.  Not sure how we'll deal with the overlap, he may just have to cut that down. 

Jambs and casing? I think so. It's the metal strip that goes along the corner to give it a sharp corner for the mud. Maybe I should have called it corner bead?

http://homerenovations.about.com/od/drywallsheetrock/ht/repaircornerbea.htm


----------



## unlvrebel

Your best bet is to not mud over wood. It will eventually crack. If you can't affix a piece of drywall, at least use mesh tape on top of the wood and then mud. With respect to the gap from your corner bead o your drywall, you should have 2 inch tape. Use it.


----------



## bigcaat

unlvrebel said:


> Your best bet is to not mud over wood. It will eventually crack. If you can't affix a piece of drywall, at least use mesh tape on top of the wood and then mud. With respect to the gap from your corner bead o your drywall, you should have 2 inch tape. Use it.


Thank you, rebel. If I had the muscle to do it, I would just take off the end and switch the drywall and wood pieces. (Since he had it finished previously, but then realized it was still to wide.) I, however, have had several back injuries and don't have that kind of strength. When asked if I wanted to take over the project, my resounding answer was 'no.' 

So, I have double taped all gaps and wood pieces - we will hope for the best.

Thanks for your input.

Caat


----------



## jschaben

bigcaat said:


> Thank you, rebel. If I had the muscle to do it, I would just take off the end and switch the drywall and wood pieces. (Since he had it finished previously, but then realized it was still to wide.) I, however, have had several back injuries and don't have that kind of strength. When asked if I wanted to take over the project, my resounding answer was 'no.'
> 
> So, I have double taped all gaps and wood pieces - we will hope for the best.
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> Caat


Hi Caat - Good Luck. I was going to suggest a small bead of polyurethane foam in the crack. Cut off any foamout and mud over that.


----------

